# من هو يسوع المسيح ؟هل يسوع هو الله؟ هل صلب المسيح ؟.إيماني بالمسيح ليس اعمى



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 سبتمبر 2009)

من هو يسوع المسيح ؟هل يسوع هو الله؟ هل صلب المسيح ؟.إيماني 
بالمسيح ليس اعمى ايمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ليس اعمى
********************
ملخص سريع حول يسوع المسيح وحياته ولماذا يعد الإيمان به إيماناً ليس أعمى

من غير الممكن لنا أن نعرف إن كان الله موجوداً أو ما هي طبيعته إلا إذا أخذ هو المبادرة
عامة الناس بسرور."لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان"(متى 7: 29)

من هو يسوع المسيح
بعد فترة بدا بوضوح أنه يقدم تصريحات حول نفسه. تصريحات مذهلة تصدم من يسمعوه فقد عرّف نفسه بصورة تفوق المعلم أو النبي. وبدأ يقول بصراحة أنه هو الله. قد كانت هويته هي محور تعاليمه. وأن أهم سؤال كان يسأله للذين يتبعونه "من تظنون أني أنا" عندما أجاب بطرس قال "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله" (متى 16: 15 – 16) لم ينتهره يسوع ولم ينفي ما قاله بطرس بل على العكس فقد أكد ذلك مادحاً بطرس.

صرح يسوع المسيح بشكل علني أنه الله مما أثر ذلك على من هم حوله فيقول الكتاب المقدس: "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يوحنا 5: 18)

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال: "أنا والآب واحد" وبعدها أراد اليهود أن يرجموه فسألهم لأي عمل صالح تريدون أن تقتلوني فأجابوه: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يوحنا 10: 33).

لقد صرّح يسوع بوضوح أنه يتمتع بصفات لا يملكها الاّ الله وحده.

عندما أتى رجل مشلول يريد من يسوع أن يشفيه "أخبره يسوع" يا إبني مغفورة لك خطاياك وقد أثر ذلك على القادة الدينيين الذين قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتحدث هذا الرجل بهذه الطريقة إنه يجدّف " الله وحده يمكن أن يغفر الخطايا".

وفي لحظة حرجة عندما كانت حياة يسوع على المحك سأله أحد القادة الدينيين: " أأنت المسيح إبن الله؟فقال يسوع أنا هو.وسوف تبصرون إبن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا في سحاب السماء. فمزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود. قد سمعتم التجاديف" ( مرقس 14: 61- 64)
"لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه" (يوحنا 14: 7)
"والذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني" (يوحنا 12: 45)
"لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي" (يوحنا 14: 22)
"الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً" (يوحنا 15: 23)
"من لا يكرم الإبن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله" (يوحنا 5: 23)

ليس إيماناً أعمى " الإحتمالات الأربعة"
ونحن نواجه إدعاءات المسيح، هناك فقط أربعة إحتمالات هي :
أما أنه كاذب أو مجنوناً أو أسطورة أو ما يقوله هو الحقيقة.
فإذا قلنا أنه ليس حقيقة فإننا إذاً نؤكد أحد البدائل الثلاث الأخرى تلقائياً سواء أدركناها أم لا.

الاحتمال الأول: أن يسوع كذب عندما قال عن نفسه أنه هو الله وأنه كان يعلَم أنه ليس الله. ولكنه خدع سامعيه عمداً لإعطاء سلطة لتعاليمه . حتى من ينكرون لاهوته يؤكدون أنه كان معلماً عظيماً وهم لا يدركون أن في ذلك تناقض فكيف يكون معلماً أخلاقياً عظيماً ويكذب بخصوص مسألة هامة مثل " من هو" ؟
الإحتمال الثاني: تقول أنه كان صادقاً في ما قاله ولكنه كان هو نفسه مخدوعاً فقد كان يعتقد أنه هو الله. وفي أيامنا هذه نسمي شخص كهذا مجنوناً فهل كان المسيح كذلك؟. كلما نظرنا لحياة المسيح لا نرى دليلاً لوجود أية عيوب أو خلل في شخصه بل أننا نجد فيه أكبر إتزان تحت ضغوطات عظيمة.
الإحتمال الثالث: وهو أن يكون كل ذلك أسطورة وأن تلاميذ المسيح أعجبوا بهذه القصة وكتبوها وتناقلوها عبر العصور. إن نظرية الأسطورة دحضت بشكل كبير حيث أن الاكتشافات تثبت بشكل حاسم ان البشائر الأربعة لحياة المسيح كتبت في أوقات معاصرة للمسيح. قال الدكتور وليم البرت أحد أشهر علماء الآثار في العالم "لا يوجد هناك أي سبب لاعتقاد بأن أي من الأناجيل الأربعة قد كتبت في وقت بعد 70م.
للإيمان بشيء كهذا فإنه سوف يكون من العظيم أن يكتب أحدهم سيرة حياة جون كيندي ويدعي أنه هو الله وأنه يغفر للناس خطاياهم وأنه قام من بين الأموات فإن قصة كهذه لن تكون مؤهلة بأن تصدق لأنه لا يزال هناك العديد من الناس ممن يعرفون كنيدي وسوف يعلمون بالتأكيد أن هذه اسطورة غير صحيحة كون تلك المخطوطات كتبت بعد وفاته.
الإحتمال الرابع و الوحيد المتبقي: هو أن المسيح كان يقول الحقيقة. لكن الإدعاءات وحدها لا تعني الكثير وليست ذات أهمية. فهناك الكثيرون ممن إدعوا أنهم الله. يمكنك أن تدعي أنك الله ولكن السؤال الذي يجب الإجابة عليه هو على ماذا نبني إدعاءاتنا، لن يستغرق ذلك أكثر من 5 دقائق لتكتشف أن الإدعاء كاذب و لن يكون ذلك صعباً، لكن الأمر مختلف تماماً عند يسوع الناصري فلقد أثبت أنه هو الله "ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه" (يوحنا 10: 38).

أدلة من حياة يسوع المسيح
أولاً: شخصيته الأخلاقية ذات القيم تزامنت مع إدعاءاته. أنه فريد ومتميز مثل الله. لقد كان المسيح بدون خطية وكان المسيح قادراً على مواجهة جميع أعداءه والرد على أسئلتهم "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46)

قرأنا عن تجربة يسوع المسيح في البريّة ولكننا لم نسمع أبداً منه إعترافاً عن إثم إرتكبه بالرغم من أنه طلب من أتباعه أن يعملوا ذلك أي أن يطلبوا غفراناً لخطاياهم.

إنه لأمر مذهل عدم وجود أي إحساس بالخطية عند المسيح "القريب من الله " فكلما إقترب الشخص من الله أدرك كم هو فاشل وخاطيء وهذا صحيح بالنسبة لأعظم الروحانيين والقديسين ولكن ليس بالنسبة للمسيح.

حتى أن يوحنا وبولس وبطرس الذين يعلمون شمولية الخطية قالوا أن المسيح بلا خطية أو إثم "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر" (1بطرس 2: 22).

وحتى بيلاطس الذي لم يكن صديقاً للمسيح تسائل قائلاً:"و أي شر عمل؟"
والقائد الروماني الذي شهد موت المسيح على الصليب والجنود الذين كانوا معه قالوا:"حقاً كان هذا إبن الله"(متى 27: 54)

ثانياً: المسيح بين سلطانه على الطبيعة التي لا يستطيع إلا الله وحده التحكم بها. إستطاع يسوع أن يهدأ العاصفة بكلمة واحدة. "فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا. فإن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه" (مرقس 4: 41).

أطعم المسيح 5.000 شخص في معجزة السمكتين والخمس خبزات. وأعاد للأرملة إبنها الوحيد بإقامته من بين الأموات، وأعاد الفتاة أيضاً من الموت إلى حضن أباها المنهار. والعظيم في هذا الأمر أنه حتى أعداء المسيح لا ينكرون حدوث هذه المعجزات مع العلم أنهم حاولوا قتله وقالوا: "إن تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وأمتنا" (يوحنا 11: 48).

ثالثاً: أظهر يسوع قوة الخالق وسلطانه على الأمراض و المرضى. 
حيث جعل الكسيح يمشي والأصم يتكلم والأعمى يبصر و معظم آيات الشفاء كانت لأمراض خلقية وليست عرضية مثل تلك التي نجدها في يوحنا 9 والتي تتحدث عن الرجل الأعمى منذ ولادته. لقد كان هذا الرجل مذهولاً فعلاً ويقول أن كل ما يعرفه هو أنه كان أعمى و الآن أبصر. لقد كان يسوع الإله الشافي الذي يفتح عيون العمي .

رابعاً: الدليل الرائع الذي يثبت صحة إدعاء المسيح الألوهية هي قيامته من بين الأموات. تنبأ يسوع خمس مرات بموته و تنبأ أيضاً كيف أنه سيموت و يقوم من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه سوف يظهر لتلاميذه. بالتأكيد فإن هذا يعد أعظم دليل على أن يسوع المسيح هو الله.

جميع أصدقاء يسوع وأتباعه وحتى أعداءه شهدوا على قيامته من بين الأموات ليكون ذلك كأساس لإيمانهم. لقد كتب بولس أعظم الرسل وشهد عن ذلك ولو لم يقم يسوع من الموت لكان لا معنى لإيماننا . بنى بولس الرسول كل المسيحية على قيامة المسيح الجسدية من الموت، وهذا أعظم حدث في التاريخ. وبما أن المسيح قد قام فعلاً من الموت فنحن بالتأكيد نعلم بثقة وإيمان أن الله فعلاً موجود ولذا يمكننا أن نتعرف عليه وعلى شخصه وعلى كيفية التواصل معه.

إن لم يكن المسيح قام من بين الأموات فإن المسيحية لن تكون إلا قطعة أثرية في متحف و ليس أكثر من ذلك. فلن تستمر ولن يكون لها أهداف ولا تمت للواقع بصلة. قد تكون المسيحية عبارة عن أفكار جميلة مليئة بالأمل ولكن لن يكون لدى أحد غيرة عليها؛ لن يكون هناك شهداء يطعمون للأسود ولا مبشرون يهبون حياتهم ويضحون بها في سبيل نشر كلمة الله للآخرين.

لقد كانت الهجمات على المسيحية من قبل أعدائها تتركز على القيامة لأنه من الواضح أن هذا الحدث هو جوهر المسيحية. فمثلاً كانت هناك هجمة في بداية الثلاثينات من قبل محام بريطاني شاب كان مقتنعاً بأن القيامة ليست إلا كذبة ووهم ولأنها كانت حجر الأساس للمسيحية قرر أن يبحث فيها ويثبت زيفها.

وكمحامي إبتدأ عملية البحث باحثاً عن أدلة تدحض القيامة و بينما كان فرانك موريون يقوم بأبحاثه حدث شيء جدير بالإهتمام فالقضية لم تكن بالسهولة التي كان يتوقعها. والنتيجة كانت الفصل الأول من كتاب "من دحرج الحجر" و الذي يقول فيه كيف أنه فحص الأدلة وإقنتع بحقيقة قيامة المسيح على عكس ما كان يريد فالقيامة حدثت فعلاً وليست مجرد نظرية. 

موت المسيح
لقد كان موت المسيح على الصليب أمام جميع الناس حيث أعدم أمام الناس لأن السلطات قالت أنه يكفر بالله.ولكن يسوع قال أن سبب صلبه هو ليدفع ثمن آثامنا وخطايانا ،دقت المسامير في يديه ورجليه وعلق ليموت على الصليب وطعن بخنجر ليتأكدوا من موته. ثم لف جسد المسيح بكتان مغمور بالعطور والتوابل و وضع جسده في قبر حجري و سُدّ باب القبر بحجر يزن 1.5 – 2 طن. ولأن يسوع كان قد قال أنه سوف يقوم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وموته على الصليب وضع حرس من الجيوش الرومانية على باب القبر وختم القبر بختم روماني رسمي ليجعله ممتلكات للسلطة.

بالرغم من كل هذا إختفى جسد يسوع من القبر وبقي الكتّان على شكل الجسد لكنه كان فارغاً و كان الحجر قد دحرج على مسافة من القبر.

هل كانت قيامة المسيح مجرد قصة؟
فسر الناس ذلك بأن ما حدث هو أن التلاميذ سرقوا جثة يسوع ، لدينا سجلات عن ردة فعل الحكام والقادة عندما علموا بإختفاء جسد يسوع فقد قدموا المال للحراس وأخبروهم أن يدّعوا أن التلاميذ قد سرقوا جسد يسوع فيما هم نيام ،هذه القصة كانت كاذبة حتى أن متّى البشير لم يضيع وقته في إنكارها لأنها كذبة واضحة جداً.

فتخيل نفسك أمام قاضي في المحكمة تقول بأن جارك قد دخل منزلك وسرق جهاز التلفاز وأنت نائم فإن جميع من في المحكمة سوف يضحكون عليك.

إضافة إلى ذلك نحن نواجه إستحالة نفسية وأخلاقية هنا، إن سرقة جسد المسيح ليست من صفات التلاميذ وليس مما عرفناه عنهم .إن هذا يعني إرتكاب جرائم متعددة من الأكاذيب والخداع ومن غير المعقول أن يكون بعض التلاميذ قد تآمروا لسرقة جسد المسيح.

واجه كل واحد من التلاميذ نوعاً من أنواع التعذيب و البعض قد إستشهد لتصريحهم بمعتقداتهم وعدم إنكارهم لحقيقة القيامة. وبالتأكيد ما كانوا ليضحوا بحياتهم من أجل شيء غير حقيقي فلن يموتوا من أجل كذبة، إن كان التلاميذ حقيقة قد أخذوا جسد المسيح أو أن المسيح ما زال ميتاً لواجهنا صعوبة وهي تفسير ظهورة بعد صلبه وموته على الصليب.

فرضية أخرى: إن السلطات الرومانية واليهودية أخذت جسد المسيح ،ولكن لماذ؟ ما الهدف؟ فقد وضعوا حراس على باب القبر فلماذا سيخفون الجسد؟ وماذا عن الصمت الذي حلّ على السلطات عندما علموا أن الجسد قد إختفى؟ وماذا عن مواجهتهم ومقاومتهم التبشير بقيامة المسيح في أورشليم. لقد حاول القادة كل ما بوسعهم ليمنعوا إنتشار خبر قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات وقبضوا على بطرس وعلى يوحنا وصدوهم في محاولة لإغلاق أفواههم.

ولكن كان هناك حل صغير للمشكلة (إذا كانوا هم من أخذ جسد المسيح) وهو رمي الجسد في شوارع أورشليم وحينئذ تنتهي المسيحية لكن هذا لم يحدث لأنهم لم يسرقوا الجسد فالمسيح قد قام.

هناك نظرية أخرى مشهورة أن النساء أخفقوا وتاهوا عن القبر في عتمة الصباح وذهبوا إلى قبر آخر. هذه النظرية تسقط مثل سابقاتها فإن كان النساء قد أخطأن فهل من الممكن أن يخطأ أيضاً الكهنة والأعداء ويذهبوا أيضاً إلى نفس القبر الخطأ ويجدونه فارغاً أو حتى بطرس ويوحنا هل يمكن أن يكونا قد إرتكبا نفس الخطأ!! بالتأكيد فإن يوسف الرامي مالك القبر كان ليحل المشكلة ويجب أن نتذكر أنه كان مدفناً خاصاً وليس عاماً. ولم يكن هناك قبر قريب من ذلك القبر حتى يخطأ الناس بالذهاب إليه.

نظرية الأغماء 
تقول هذه النظرية أن المسيح لم يمت فعلاً على الصليب بل أغمي عليه فقط من جراء التعب والألم ومن الدم الذي فقده وعندما وضع في مكان بارد مثل القبر صحا وإسترد وعيه وظهر للتلاميذ بعد خروجه من القبر، وقد ظهرت هذه النظرية في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر. 

دعونا نفترض لوهلة أنها صحيحة وأن المسيح قد دفن حياً من دون طعام أو شراب أو أي نوع من العناية فكيف سيكون قادراً بعدها أن يدحرج الحجر الثقيل ويعبر بجانب الحرس ويمشي لأميال وقدماه مدقوقة بالمسامير!!

إن النظرية الوحيدة التي تفسر القبر الفارغ هي قيامة المسيح الفعلية من بين الأموات.

ما الذي يعرضه يسوع المسيح عليك:
يسوع المسيح قد قام من الموت وأثبت أنه هو الله وهو حي اليوم بالتأكيد. وهو مستعد لأن يكون أكثر من معبود فهو يريد أن يدخل إلى حياتك. 
قال يسوع: "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه." (رؤيا 3: 20)

قال يسوع: "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يوحنا 10:10)

ولأن يسوع المسيح مات على الصليب ليحمل عنا كل آثامنا فهو يعرض عليك المغفرة والقبول لتكون على علاقة حقيقية معه الآن.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لماذا وجب موت السيد المسيح؟ 
**********************
عندما خلق الله سبحانه الإنسان (رجل وامرأة)، كانوا كاملين في كل شيء. وفي الواقع، كانوا أعظم خليقة العالم. وعندما نفخ الله فيه روحاً خالدة، أصبح الإنسان كائناً حياً. وكان أبوانا الأولين يتمتعان بعلاقة حميمة غير مكسورة مع الخالق القدير.


1 ثُمَّ قَالَ اللهُ : «لِنَصْنَعِ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا، كَمِثَالِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ، وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ زَاحِفٍ يَزْحَفُ عَلَيْهَا».

(سفر التكوين 1: 26)


لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ قَدْ أَخْطَأُوا وَهُمْ عَاجِزُونَ عَنْ بُلُوغِ مَا يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ.

(الرسالة إلى روما 3: 23)



مَصِيرَ النَّاسِ الْمَحْتُومَ، هُوَ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ثُمَّ تَأْتِي الدَّيْنُونَةُ.

(العبرانيين 9: 27)


إِنَّمَا خَطَايَاكُمْ أَضْحَتْ تَفْصِلُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلَهِكُمْ، وَآثَامُكُمْ حَجَبَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ.

(إشعياء 59: 2)



فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ نَفْسَهُ مَاتَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِكَيْ يَحُلَّ مُشْكِلَةَ الْخَطَايَا. فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ هُوَ البَارُّ، فَقَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا نَحْنُ الْمُذْنِبِينَ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، فَمَاتَ بِجِسْمِهِ الْبَشَرِيِّ، ثُمَّ عَادَ حَيّاً بِالرُّوحِ.

(رسالة بطرس الأولى 3: 18)


قال يسوع المسيح: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ، وَلاَ يُحَاكَمُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.

(إنجيل يوحنا 5: 24)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 2 لكن الله لم يخلقنا كآلات، بل أعطنا حرية الاختيار. وقام أبونا الأول أدم باختيار العصيان ضد الله. وبهذا دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبسببها وقعت دينونة الله وعقابه على الخليقة بالكامل. والخطية هي كل فكرة، كلمة أو فعل يتعارض مع شخصية الله المُحِبّة، الطاهرة والبارة. كلنا أخطأنا ولا يوجد أي استثناء. 3 كل الأخطاء في حياتنا سببت انفصالنا عن الله خالقنا. فالله قدوس لا يسمح بأي شر في محضره، ولأن الله عادل لذلك وجب عقاب الخطية التي ارتكبناها. وعقاب الله للخطية هو موت أبدي وهذا الموت ليس موتاً جسدياً فقط بل موتاً روحياً أيضاً، عذاب أبدي وانفصال تام من حضور الله العلي الذي كله صلاح وجود. 4 لا شيء بمجهوداتنا البشرية يقدر أن يعبر بنا هوة الانفصال بين الله، الذي هو كامل في كل شيء، وبيننا نحن الخطاة. لا توجد أعمال صالحة كافية، طقوس، فلسفة أو حتى تضحيات شخصية قادرة على تطهير قلوبنا وإعطائنا سلام الله. 5 لذلك جاء يسوع المسيح، الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، إلى عالمنا من حوالي 2000 سنة مضت. عاش السيد المسيح حياة الطاعة الكاملة لله، هذه الطاعة التي فشلنا نحن في تحقيقها. ثم على الصليب دفع بالكامل عقاب الله للخطية. لقد أخذ على نفسه العقاب إلى لنا وصار ذبيحة كفارية، أي بديلاً عن كل واحد منا يؤمن به وبما عمله على الصليب. 6 وواقع قيامة المسيح من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء، يعني حقيقة إعلانه عن نفسه وأنه حي اليوم. فإذا اعترفنا لله سبحانه بخطايانا ورجعنا عن طرقنا الشخصية المتركزة في الذات، نقدر أن نعبر الهوة من الموت إلى الحياة. الكتاب المقدس يقول أن كل من يسمع هذه الرسالة ويعلن ثقته وإيمانه في الرب يسوع المسيح قد عبر من الموت إلى الحياة. فالسيد المسيح هو الضمان الأبدي، لأن الله قد جاء ليسكن في قلوبنا بروحه القدس الذي يعطيه لكل مؤمن حقيقي.ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هل جميع الديانات تصل بنا إلى الله؟
*************************
هناك مقارنة معروفة تُستَخدم لإظهار أن كل الديانات تصلح لوصف الله، و يحب أساتذة الدِّين هذه المقارنة أكثر من غيرهم لأنها تساوي بين جميع الديانات جاعلةً إياها صحيحةً على حد سواء في وصفها لله.

تظهر المقارنة كالآتي: هناك أربعة مكفوفين يحاولون وصف فيل، وحيث أنهم لم يروا فيلاً من قبل فهم يسعون إلى وصف هذه الظاهرة الجديدة معتمدين على حاسة اللمس ؛ فيمسك أحدهم بالخرطوم ويستنتج أنه ثُعبان كبير و يستكشف آخر إحدى أرجل الفيل واصفاً إياها بـ"الشجرة" ، بينما يجد الثالث ذيل الفيل ويصرِّح أنه حَبْل غليظ، وبعد أن يتفحص الرجل الرابع جانب الفيل يصل إلى نتيجة أنه جِدار .

كل رجل من الرجال الأربعة وصف الشيء نفسه( الفيل) ولكن بطريقة مختلفة كلياً، وبالنسبة لكثيرين هذا هو حال الديانات المختلفة الموجودة في العالم؛ أي أنها تصف الشيء نفسه بطرق مختلفة، لذلك فإن الحقيقة ليست حكراً على ديانة دون سواها، و من الضروري النظر إلى كل الديانات بإعتبارها متساوية في الصِّحّة. 

للوهلة الأولى قد تعطي هذه المقارنة صورة قوية ومؤثرة وقد يبدو أنها تأسر شيئاً ما من الحقيقة، ولكن هل واقع الأمر كذلك ؟ 
بما أن الله غير محدود ونحن البشر محدودون، فإنه من المنطقي أن لا يتمكن أحدٌ منا من إدراك طبيعة الله أو الإحاطة بها، ولكن هل تصلح هذه المقارنة لبيان حقيقة إن جميع الديانات تقود إلى الله؟اذا قلنا أنها تصلح فإننا بذلك نتجاهل عدة أمور : 

أولاً: الفيل شيء حقيقي موجود وملموس بالنسبة للرجال الأربعة، ومع ذلك فأن تصوراتهم قد أدت إلى إجابات خاطئة وآراء غير صحيحة عن حقيقة الفيل وبالنسبة لله لا زالت هناك بعض الأسئلة المتعلقة بحقيقة الله مثل: " هل الله موجود فعلاً ؟" ، إن التعامل مع سؤال كهذا شبيه بالتعامل مع السؤال: " هل كان أبراهام لنكولن رئيسا للولايات المتحدة؟" إذا كان الجواب الصحيح هو نعم فهذا يعني أن أبراهام لنكولن كان رئيساً و هذه حقيقة سواء صدقها الشخص أم لم يصدقها والذي ينكرها يكون على خطأ، لذلك فإنه ليست كل الآراء البشرية صحيحة سواء المتعلقة بالفيَلَة أو تلك المتعلقة بطبيعة الله . 

ثانياً: الرجال الأربعة - بلا إستثناء- هم حقيقة ً مخطئون . إنه فيل وليس جدار أو حبل وليس شجرة أو ثعبان. فآرائهم خاطئة على حد سواء، وفي أفضل الأحوال فإن إستخدام مقارنة كهذه لتوضيح التعددية الدينية سيُظهر أن كل الديانات خاطئة وغير حقيقية.

ثالثاً: والأهم من ذلك أن هذه المقارنة لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار أي نوع من الإظهار(الكشف) المميز ؛ فإذا وصل "رَجُل خامس" إلى المشهد (رجل ليس أعمى قادر على إثبات أنه يرى ) فإنه سوف يكون قادراً على وصف الفيل كفيل مما سيغير المقارنة كلياً.

يسوع المسيح هو قائد فريد من بين كل القادة الدينيين على مر التاريخ وقد أكد بأنه هو "الشخص الخامس" ،أي أنه الإعلان الحاسم والنهائي عن الله ، وكثيرون ممن شاهدوا معجزات يسوع وسمعوه يتكلم لم تعجبهم تصريحاته الواضحة عن ألوهيته .
"فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" يوحنا 5: 18

بالرغم من ذلك دعانا يسوع للإيمان به إذا أردنا أن نصل إلى ما يرضينا في بحثنا عن الله "أنا هو خبز الحياة، من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً." يوحنا 6: 35
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ما هو وجه الإختلاف بين المسيحية وديانات العالم الأخرى؟
*************************************
دعونا ننظر باختصار إلى بعض الجوانب الرئيسية في المسيحية والتي لا توجد بأي ديانة عالمية أخرى على الإطلاق. 

الله يريدنا أن نكون في علاقة معه بخلاف الديانات العالمية التي يحاول أتباعها من خلالها الوصول إلى الهتم. في المسيحية نرى أن الله هو الذي يبادر بالوصول إلينا وإقامة علاقة معنا من خلال المسيح يسوع. قال المسيح:" أتيت لتكون لكم حياة ويكون لكم أفضل" فقد جاء ليعطينا حياة أبدية معه ومع كل الذين يؤمنون به.

يسوع المسيح صرّح أنه هو الله في الوقت الذي فيه لا نجد أية شخصية من شخصيات الديانات الأخرى تتجرأ و تقول إنها الله. "فقال له اليهود: ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد .أفرأيت إبراهيم . قال لهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل" (يوحنا 8: 57 – 59)

يسوع المسيح عاش حياة كاملة و مثالية وأثبت إلوهيته بمعجزاته التي صنعها، فقد شفى العمي وأهدأ العاصفة وأقام الموتى وزود الآف الناس بالطعام. في الديانات العالمية الأخرى نرى أن قادتها قدموا رسائل قد تكون مثيرة للاهتمام ولكن لم يظهر أي منهم قوته الخارقة مثلما فعل المسيح يسوع. قال يسوع:" صدقوني أني في ألآب والأب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها" (يوحنا 14: 11). وقال أيضاً " من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46) 

في كثير من الديانات الأخرى الموجودة في العالم يقوم الناس بجلد أنفسهم ليعاقبون أنفسهم على آثامهم حتى أن بعض الديانات تقوم بتقديم ذبائح بشرية، بينما في المسيحية يسوع المسيح يقدم لنا الغفران لأنه هو قام بدفع ثمن خطايانا يقول الإنجيل: " و لكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". نعم حمل المسيح خطايانا ومات على الصليب ليدفع عقابها. قام يسوع من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام من موته على الصليب أخبر المسيح الآخرين في الكثير من المناسبات أنه سوف يصلب ويموت ثم يقوم من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام. أراد يسوع أن يثبت إلوهيته علانية أمام الناس ويقطع كل الشكوك وتذكر اليهود أن المسيح قال أنه سيقوم من الموت بعد ثلاثة أيام فطلبوا من السلطات الرومانية وضع حراسة على قبر المسيح فأرسلوا من 11 – 14 جندي وأغلق القبر بختم روماني يحذر الناس من الاقتراب إلى القبر و بالرغم من كل ذلك بعد 3 أيام لم يجد أحداً جسد يسوع في القبر وظهر يسوع لأكثر من 500 شخص. لا يوجد دين في العالم أدعى أن الشخصية الرئيسة قامت أو ستقوم من الموت .

رسالة الكتاب المقدس رسالة فريدة ومميزة. فهي ليست شعراً أو أفكاراً غير مترابطة فالكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا عن الله و عن خطته لخلاص البشر ويسجل لنا حقيقة أنه تم كسر العلاقة بيننا وبين الله في نقطة ما من التاريخ ويخبرنا كيف يمكننا أن نستعيد هذه العلاقة معه من جديد وما الفائدة التي سنجتنيها من ذلك .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
من هو الله؟ 
**********
(خمس حقائق عن الله )
الله هو الخالق المبدع
كل المصنوعات البشرية مكونة من عناصر موجودة أصلاً، لكنّ الله لديه القدرة أن يقول للشيء كن فيكون ؛ فالمجرّات وجميع أشكال الحياة خُلقت من العدم، وليس هذا فقط فالله بقدرتة الفائقة بإمكانه أيضاً حل مشاكلنا و مساعدتنا في ضيقاتنا وهو يريدنا أن نكون مدركين لقدرته ومتكلين عليه.

"عظيم هو ربنا، وعظيم القوة. لفهمه لا إحصاء" (مزمور 147: 5) 

"ارفع عينيّ إلى الجبال، من حيث يأتي عوني! معونتي من عند الرب، صانع السموات والأرض" (مزمور 121: 1، 2)

الله هو الصادق الأمين 
يسمح لنا بعض الأشخاص أن نعرف أفكارهم ومشاعرهم، والله أيضاً (من خلال الكتاب المقدس) يخبرنا بوضوح عن نفسه مع وجود فارق أساسي بين ما يطلعنا عليه الأشخاص وما يخبرنا إياه الله وهو أن الله دائماً صادق، لذلك علينا أن نثق بكل ما يقوله عن نفسه أو عنّا فأقواله أصدق من مشاعرنا وأفكارنا، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن الله دقيق تماماً وأمين بشكل مطلق فهو يعني ما يقول، لذلك يجب أن نكون على ثقة أن كل ما يقوله هو حقيقة وأن كل وعد قطعه لنا لا بد أن يوفي به. 

" ليس الله إنسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن إنسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل أو يتكلم ولا يفي" (عدد 23: 19)

"فتح كلامك ينير، يعقل الجهال" (مزمور 119: 130)

"سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (مزمور 119: 105)

الله هو العليم الحكيم 
كيف كنت ستبدو إن كنت دائماً على حق دون أي مجال للخطأ ؟!.أوكيف كنت ستبدو إن كنت على صواب في كل ما تفعله أو تقوله ؟! بالنسبة لنا كبشر هذا مستحيل ولكن بالنسبة لله فالأمر ليس كذلك؛ فحكمته غير محدودة ومعرفته لامتناهية؛ فهو يدرك كل المواقف والظروف و يحيط بدقائق كل الأمور بما في ذلك التاريخ الماضي و الحاضر الحادث و المستقبل الآتي، ليس علينا أن نطلعه على المستجدات أو نصحح له المعلومات فهو لا يخطىء ولايَخدَع أبداً لذلك يمكننا الوثوق به وبدوافعه النقية تجاهنا في كل الظروف وفي جميع الأوقات.
" لاني عرفت الأفكار التي أنا مفتكر بها عنكم يقول الرب أفكار سلام لا شر لأعطيكم آخرة ورجاء"( ارميا 29: 11)
"وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا" ( عبرانيين 4: 13) 

الله يريدنا أن نعرفه لا أن نعرف عنه فقط 
إن هذا الكون بكل اتساعه وتفاصيله البديعة يخبرنا عن عظمة الله الخالق ولكن الله يريد أكثر من مجرد أن يخبرنا عن ذاته ، فهو يرحب بنا لنكون في علاقة معه حتى نتمكن من معرفته معرفة شخصية حميمة. فكر في هذا : خالق هذا الكون يريدك أن تكون في علاقة شخصية معه!! "لا يفتخرن الحكيم بحكمته، ولا يفتخر الجبار بجبروته، ولا يفتخر الغني بغناه، بل ليفتخرن المفتخر: بأنه يفهم ويعرفني أني أنا الرب الصانع رحمة وقضاء وعدلاً في الأرض، لأني بهذه أسر يقول الرب" (إرميا 9: 23، 24).

الله يريدنا أن نتواصل معه

الله يدعونا للتحدث معه ولإشراكه فيما يخصنا فهو يشتاق للحديث معنا والاستماع لنا و ليس علينا أن نخشى التحدث معه فالله بطبيعته المُحبة يقبل كل من يأتي إليه بقلب صادق وهو يهتم بصدقنا وتواضعنا وليس بمفردات كلماتنا أو بأسلوبنا . "الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه، الذين يدعونه بالحق" (مزمور 145: 18)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
هل يسوع المسيح هو الله؟
***********************
سؤال: كيف يمكن أن يكون يسوع المسيح هو الله وإنساناً في نفس الوقت؟

الجواب: : يمكن لله أن يصبح على صورة إنسان لنفس السبب الذي جعل يسوع المسيح يصنع المعجزات ولنفس السبب الذي جعل الله يخلق الكون من العدم و هذا السبب هو أن الله يفعل كل ما يريده وكل ما يبتغيه. كل شيء يريده الله يفعله ولا يناقض صفاته و أي أمر ممكن لديه 
• "عند الله كل شيء مستطاع" (متى 19: 26)

قبل سنين من مجئ الله إلى الأرض على صورة إنسان في شخص يسوع الناصري كان قد أعلن عن مجيئه في نبوّات العهد القديم وعندما جاء إلى الأرض أعلن لنا عن نفسه بشكل واضح ودقيق:

• "أنا والآب واحد" ( يوحنا 10: 31)
• "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 14: 9)
• " قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)

لقد قام يسوع بصنع معجزات كثيرة لم يقم بها أحد من قبل والتي بلغت ذروتها في قيامته من بين الأموات كلها تثبت أنه الله.

يمكننا أن ننظر إلى يسوع المسيح على أنه الله غير المنظور الذي أخذ شكلاً منظوراً (الجسد). وقد فعل ذلك ليوصل لنا محبته ويبين لنا الطريق الوحيد التي نصل بها إليه وليوفر لنا علاقة شخصية معه عندما نؤمن أن يسوع المسيح مات على الصليب بدلاً عنا ليدفع عقاب خطايانا ويقدم لنا الغفران و أنه قام من الأموات ، يقول الكتاب المقدس: 

• "فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً. الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس" (فيلبي 2: 5، 6، 7)

يعد يسوع جسراً للتواصل بين الإنسان وبين الله ليس جسراً فقط ولكنه الجسر الوحيد:

• "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله" (يوحنا 1:1)
• "الكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً" (يوحنا 1: 14)
• "الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة" (كولوسي 1: 15)
• "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كولوسي 2: 9)
• "الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي" (عبرانيين 1: 3)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 


يمكنك أن تدعو يسوع إلى حياتك الآن. يمكنك أن تردد العبارات التالية: "يسوع، شكراً لك لأنك مت على الصليب بدلاً عني لتمحو خطاياي، أطلب منك أن تسامحني وأن تدخل حياتي الآن. شكراً لأنك منحتني هذه العلاقة معك."

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضووع ممتااااااااذ + راااااائع

يستحق التثبيت

أم النور تباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

> يسوع، شكراً لك لأنك مت على الصليب بدلاً عني لتمحو خطاياي، أطلب منك أن تسامحني وأن تدخل حياتي الآن. شكراً لأنك منحتني هذه العلاقة معك."


 
ارجوك يا يسوع ادخل حياتى الان 
وجددها واملائها فرح وسعاده وحياه جميله معك يا يسوع 
كما انا محتاج إليك يا يسوع 
من فضلك يا يسوع ادخل حياتى وجددها 
اميـــن 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسي عالمرور 

بركة المسيح تملا حياتكم
مودتي​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يعد يسوع جسراً للتواصل بين الإنسان وبين الله ليس جسراً فقط ولكنه الجسر الوحيد:

شكراموضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا الرب يبارك خيانك


----------

